# Ipod Touch acheté en Angleterre



## bouboun0 (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
J'aimerais acheté un iPod Touch sur l'Apple Store anglais car les prix sont intéressants (1livre = 1 euro maintenant !).
J'ai deux questions : peut-on acheter sur l'Apple Store anglais à destination de la France ?
Et surtout peut-on synchroniser et changer la langue sans avoir de soucis pour remettre en Fr... ? (remettre tout pour la France : CAC 40 - langue - unités - GMaps etc.)

Merci à tous ! Bon année également à vous !


----------



## bouboun0 (31 Décembre 2008)

P'tit up !


----------



## CBi (31 Décembre 2008)

A priori, il est possible d'acheter depuis la France... Mais l'adresse de livraison doit être impérativement en UK. Pour le reste pas de problème.


----------

